# Le prestazioni di Antonini nell'Ascoli



## juventino (16 Settembre 2015)

Chiesto a gran voce nel thread sul trasferimento del giovine all'Ascoli (http://www.milanworld.net/antonini-allascoli-ufficiale-vt31787-4.html#post823457), mi prendo l'onere di aprire questo topic. 
Avrà avuto ragione Allegri a panchinarlo senza pietà oppure l'attuale tecnico della Juventus non ha saputo aspettare un giovane promettente?


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2015)

Bisogna lasciare il tempo necessario ai giovani per crescere e acquistare sicurezza. Lo dico sempre


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Può farsi le ossa in B, deve crescere ancora, l'importante è che giochi con continuità.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Settembre 2015)

io non sottovaluterei Antonini, fa parte della lista dei 100 migliore giovani talenti di Galliani, uno sbaglio cederlo...


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2015)

Oh capitano mio capitano 

Ascoli dista da casa mia meno di 30 km, speriamo di incontrarlo voglio un selfie con lui.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Settembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ascoli dista da casa mia meno di 30 km, speriamo di incontrarlo voglio un selfie con lui.



Più che un selfie sarebbe un ROTFLIE


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Oh capitano mio capitano
> 
> Ascoli dista da casa mia meno di 30 km, speriamo di incontrarlo voglio un selfie con lui.



Tatuatelo!
Fatti il nome dietro la schiena, col 77 sotto.
E in piccolo sull'anca "giovine"


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Settembre 2015)

mah ahahhahaha  guardate come bosseggia dopo il gol ahahaha


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2015)

Giocatore molto promettente, in provincia può farsi le ossa prima del grande salto in A.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

e dopo Saponara ecco un altro ragazzetto che sboccia altrove...assurdo....speriamo presto di vedere la coppia calabria antonini pure in nazionale....ci serve freschezza sugli esterni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Settembre 2015)

Son certo che il giovine Antonini sarà l'erede di Calabria,
quando questo appenderà le scarpe al chiodo per limiti d'età


----------



## mandraghe (20 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Son certo che il giovine Antonini sarà l'erede di Calabria,
> quando questo appenderà le scarpe al chiodo per limiti d'età



Andiamoci piano, per ora il giovane Luca sta dimostrando di avere colpi da potenziale fenomeno, però dobbiamo aspettare. Sennò si monta la testa e si brucia, speriamo che Galliani non lo incensi troppo, altrimenti corriamo il rischio di perderlo. Eppoi sappiamo che giocare a San Siro è diverso dal giocare al Del Duca!

Per ora sopportiamo Calabria in futuro chissà.


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2015)

Attualmente l'Ascoli è in crisi nera, naviga in zona retrocessione dopo ben 5 sconfitte consecutive. Cito la pagella del nostro giovine di un giornale locale dell'ultima partita, Vicenza-Ascoli (3-0).

"Proprio da chi era lecito aspettarsi qualcosa di più è arrivato qualcosa di meno. Un nome per tutti: Antonini. Dalla sua parte sono nati tutti e tre i gol del Vicenza: nei primi due il capitano non ha chiuso il varco, il terzo lo ha causato con un fallo da rigore. Antonini era in giornata no e bene ha fatto Mangia a sostituirlo nell’intervallo."

E' giovane, crescerà


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Novembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Attualmente l'Ascoli è in crisi nera, naviga in zona retrocessione dopo ben 5 sconfitte consecutive. Cito la pagella del nostro giovine di un giornale locale dell'ultima partita, Vicenza-Ascoli (3-0).
> 
> "Proprio da chi era lecito aspettarsi qualcosa di più è arrivato qualcosa di meno. Un nome per tutti: Antonini. Dalla sua parte sono nati tutti e tre i gol del Vicenza: nei primi due il capitano non ha chiuso il varco, il terzo lo ha causato con un fallo da rigore. Antonini era in giornata no e bene ha fatto Mangia a sostituirlo nell’intervallo."



Sta mantenendo, come ci si aspettava da lui, il grande rendimento offerto in questi anni al Milan. Una garanzia.


----------



## Sand (14 Novembre 2015)

siamo sempre troppo frettolosi con i giovani , gli abbiamo concesso pochissime possibilità
è in prestito o rischiamo di trovarcelo contro fra qualche anno?


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

rendiamoci conto con chi ci siamo presentati in campo in questi anni: Antonini,Bonera,Zaccardo, Destro, Pazzini giusto per fare dei nomi, ma giustamente abbiamo esonerato gli allenatori


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2015)

Ieri non l'ho visto in Under21, come mai?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2015)

L'importante sarà non sparare a zero sui suoi primi errori, deve crescere e noi dobbiamo aspettarlo, ha ancora tutta una carriera davanti.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ieri non l'ho visto in Under21, come mai?



E' in under 19!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' in under 19!



sta crescendo in fretta


----------



## Mou (15 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' in under 19!



E' Benjamin Button


----------



## Hammer (15 Novembre 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Attualmente l'Ascoli è in crisi nera, naviga in zona retrocessione dopo ben 5 sconfitte consecutive. Cito la pagella del nostro giovine di un giornale locale dell'ultima partita, Vicenza-Ascoli (3-0).
> 
> "Proprio da chi era lecito aspettarsi qualcosa di più è arrivato qualcosa di meno. Un nome per tutti: Antonini. Dalla sua parte sono nati tutti e tre i gol del Vicenza: nei primi due il capitano non ha chiuso il varco, il terzo lo ha causato con un fallo da rigore. Antonini era in giornata no e bene ha fatto Mangia a sostituirlo nell’intervallo."
> 
> E' giovane, crescerà



Come sempre i giornalisti bruciano i giovani talenti. Forza Luca


----------

